# Cooper is growing



## dovey0805 (May 24, 2019)

hi there just a quick update on this little gem of mine cooper is now 15 weeks tomorrow and weighs 37.6 lbs he is so smart he hasnt has an accident in the house in about a week or so he still tries to play with our little dog but seems hes too big and doesn’t realize he is plowing her over and she dont like that and he still go age crazy nuts when he sees the cat she stays far away as his paws are the size of her he loves the water and he is doing great !!!!!!! we just love him ( people still think hes a lab as they never seen a black german shepherd before )


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

He is super cute, love the big ears. They are so fun at this age


----------



## dovey0805 (May 24, 2019)

im hoping the biting stops soon teething sucks i try to correct him and it works sometimes uggh


----------



## jwylie (Jun 17, 2019)

oh my gosh! What a cutie pie! It really is such a fun age. I have to say, I also have a smaller dog and my Jack wants to play with Penny Lane so much but any time she attempts to goof around when him it is just a few minutes before he plows her over and she is over it. It has really become a struggle. He adores her and she tolerates him. lol, Big ears are the best!


----------



## dovey0805 (May 24, 2019)

what a beautiful dog you have and yes his ears are super big im sure he will grow into them it seems everytime i look at him hes bigger lol and i love the puppy months they are so much fun


----------

